# What shit is everyone using?



## The Master (Dec 6, 2000)

What kind of supps is everyone using?

I am using creatine, ZMA, Androsol, whey protein powder, Tribulis, multi-vitamin, b-complex & c-vitamin.

Not really sure about the ZMA & Tribulis though, just trying to see if they help.


----------



## crowman (Dec 6, 2000)

I use tons of Whey protein powder, a multi-vitamin, saw palmetto, milk thistle, and a couple grams of B-5.

I used ZMA for a few months and did notice some results. I also keep a bottle of tribulis on hand for when the ladies come over.

-Crowman

------------------
MASS ABOVE ALL


----------



## TrapMaster (Dec 6, 2000)

Every day I take 

multi-vit
1g vit C
400iu vit E
4g pantothenic acid (B-5)
10g creatine
10g glutamine


----------



## gry 18.5 guns (Dec 10, 2000)

Methoxy-pro and nitro-tek the shit works.


----------



## Cackerot69 (Dec 10, 2000)

multivitamin
vit C
vit E
NAC
glutamine
calcium/magnesium
zinc

------------------

The Whole FN Shows Forums:

http://theshow.scottsteiner.com


----------



## Behemouth (Dec 16, 2000)

whey protein, creatine, vitamines

------------------
LESS IS MORE


----------



## Time + Patience (Dec 17, 2000)

I am just eattin food now, but I will be experimenting with a bottle of Nitro Tech I found in my basement, and some EAS Phosphagen HP.


----------



## soon2Bswoll (Jan 1, 2001)

Glutamine, 
Calcium, magnesium, zinc, B-6, (almost like homemade zmass pm)
Vitamins E, C, And beta carotene
Met-Rx
Animal StaK
EFA's

------------------
Got Muscle?


----------



## seyone (Jan 1, 2001)

multi
glutamine
vit c
whey protein
creatine but not right now


----------



## Robboe (Jan 2, 2001)

I personally think that ZMA does work. When i was on it, my weights did increase by 2-2.5kg a week (seriously). When i stopped taking it, the weights didn't increase as much or as quick. I have another bottle up stairs that i'm gonna take once i'm back into the flow of the gym(after a week off).

What does tribulis do?

------------------
I'll type a good one when i feel like it...


----------



## johnny123 (Jan 2, 2001)

protein factory protein, glutamine, eca, creatine, zma, and various vitamins/mineral/antioxidants

------------------
"it's tricky!"


----------



## Arnold (Jan 2, 2001)

I answered the Tribulis ? under your other post Chicken Daddy.


----------



## Scotty the Body (Jan 2, 2001)

multivitamin
vit C
vit E
glutamine
calcium/magnesium
zinc
whey protein


----------



## Mule (Jan 5, 2001)

MX7 by GEN you have to use it for at least a month for then it really kicks in. (everything i have used seemed to take a month to take effect)
Others:
multi vit
ammino 2220 
glut
(trying ZMA now for the first time)
HMB
of course Whey Protein

Which ZMA is the best. Im trying the GNC brand now.

Which brands of any kind of supplements our best. What do you guys think of Vitamin World brand and Just Be Natural. Just wondering.

Thanks


----------



## El Kelio (Jan 5, 2001)

Glutamine.
Whey protein.
Multivitamins.
C.
E.
Zinc.
Aminos
But most important, healthy food & Water.


Someday...
Keep pumping !


----------



## RippedUp (Jan 16, 2001)

ZMA Fuel
Tribex 500
GL3 Glutamine
Multi Pro 32X
GABA (AST)
UDO'S CHOICE (EFAs)
MYOPLEX DELUXE (thinking of trying Betastatin)
AST VP2
Vit C


----------



## Oldman (Jan 16, 2001)

GNC Whey protein or Isopure (200gms/day),
Centrum multi-vitamin (twice daily),
Twinlab Carb Fuel (with protein, as needed),
Twinlab Stress B-Complex (twice daily),
ZMA (occasionally),
Glutimine (occasionally),
Flax Seed oil (caps, occasionally),
Various extra anti-oxidents (occasionally),
19-Nor Androstack II (6-week cycles).

The ZMA doesn't really work.  Once you top off your Zinc levels you only need to take it once a week or so just to maintain Zinc.

The glutimine doesn't really work.  On a high protein supplemented diet you're getting all the glut you need and then some.  And extra glut by itself does nothing.

19-Nor Androstack II, 2 in the morning with a high protein shake and 2 in the evening, 6 weeks on and 6 weeks off.  This stuff kicks ass.


----------



## Pump_Daddy (Jan 21, 2001)

IM experimenting with Animal Stak for 2 more weeks, then i just have protein after workouts.  Various vitamins and minerals and about 3 gallons of water a day.

------------------
Got Muscle?
Train hard, play fast, go strong.


----------



## byker (Jan 21, 2001)

Im doing creatine,whey protein,vitamins C&E


----------



## silencer (Nov 23, 2005)

A Multi Vitamin, And Protein !

 :bounce:


----------



## GFR (Nov 23, 2005)

silencer said:
			
		

> A Multi Vitamin, And Protein !
> 
> :bounce:


----------



## garethhe (Nov 24, 2005)

do you think it might be worth getting B-complex pills?

for example, i understand that a lot of the everyday foods i eat contain some B6, plus my daily multi-vitamin contains 2mg of B6...same thing for B12...so i'm wondering if there's enough added value to taking in more.


----------



## bigss75 (Nov 24, 2005)

No not unless you an alcoholic, old, or don't eat meat. It is really important to get yo b vitamins because they are needed in homocysteine metabolism as well as many other functions.


----------



## Hlanderr (Nov 24, 2005)

oh boy im about to start my first cycle in a few days... pro-hormone.. this is what im gunna take (PCT included)

Finigenx Magnum
NO-Xplode
Vitargo CGL
Optimum Whey
Multivitamin
Milk thisle, ALA, NAC
Rebound XT
Maybe leftover ethyl ester NO and CEE if I want to try to stack it with my pre-workout mix


----------



## Steele20 (Nov 25, 2005)

I don't like to load my body up with shit. So I take 1 scoop ON whey after a work out and a vitamin in the morning.


----------



## stcottar (Nov 25, 2005)

Whey
E
Fish Oil
Multi
No-Explode (2 weeks/2weeks)
Superdrol, 3 weeks at a time


----------



## iMan323 (Nov 25, 2005)

multivitamins
organic meats and poulty
protein powder/bars

mdma
thc


----------



## justbecause (Nov 25, 2005)

Haha you should throw in some 5-htp with your multivitamins iman323

Just Whey and CEE for me


----------



## The13ig13adWolf (Nov 25, 2005)

i think someone starts this thread every week...

whey
multi
fish oil
vit c 
vit e


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 28, 2005)

soon2Bswoll said:
			
		

> Glutamine,
> Calcium, magnesium, zinc, B-6, (almost like homemade zmass pm)
> Vitamins E, C, And beta carotene
> Met-Rx
> ...


 animal stak blows ass. All of the ingredients are low grade in low doages.

 I use whey, trib, tons of oatmeal, multi, CEE, fish oil capsules by the friggin boat load,  tons of food-I'm in a mass phase.


----------



## Thermal2 (Nov 28, 2005)

Steele20 said:
			
		

> I don't like to load my body up with shit. So I take 1 scoop ON whey after a work out and a vitamin in the morning.



haha, that is what all the skinny kids say.  come on over to the dark side LUKE!!
    this is me waving as I blow by you on all my SHIT..


----------



## Stu (Nov 28, 2005)

Thermal2 said:
			
		

> haha, that is what all the skinny kids say.  come on over to the dark side LUKE!!
> this is me waving as I blow by you on all my SHIT..


you're a fool if you think you need a load of supplements to get big


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 28, 2005)

Stu said:
			
		

> you're a fool if you think you need a load of supplements to get big


 actually I wanna hear what he has to say-even though I think most supps suck ass.


----------



## Tha Don (Nov 28, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

>


great scott! we seem to have flown back 4 years!


----------



## w.a.r_32 (Nov 29, 2005)

i use whey protein

and my stack =

Omega Thunder, NO-XPLODE, and White Blood - good stack


----------



## Tier (Nov 29, 2005)

Whey
Multi
Fish oil

I'm a non responder to creatine and I call 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 on most other supps.


----------



## Thermal2 (Dec 10, 2005)

Stu said:
			
		

> you're a fool if you think you need a load of supplements to get big



first off, you dont need to LOAD up to get big, never said that.
However, supplements are there to advance bodies, (if taking the correct ones for the correct reasons)
Supplements are an excellent way to boost up the body, and giving it that extra giddy up or support where the body may be lacking.  I do not take all the supplements in the world, i take about 3-4 that certainly help me, and i woulndt be where I am today without them.  I however DO agree that everyone is entitled to their opinion, seeing it is their bodies. 
I will certainly blow by him, (given that he isnt a Muscle building freak with superman genes), with me taking supplements and him only taking the bare minimum of protein.  My only statement.  This is my answer to your question.

edit: after reading the post again. I see that he called supplements SHIT, that is why I responded with my wise ass remark.  to show that the right supplements are certainly not SHIT.

SO rock on and keep up the intensity. no harm was ment by my earlier statment to the guy who only takes whey and multi.  I am in no way Superior to him.   Giddy UP..


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 11, 2005)

hey shut the fuck up and keep rocking on, man. While you're at it, let's spin some Grateful Dead vinyl and burn one, man.


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 11, 2005)

oh, and uh, giddy up.


----------



## lux (Dec 11, 2005)

CEE/BCAA/Glutamine. Also take a mix of whey and casein powder. Multivitamin daily and every couple of days take vit c and some zinc.


----------



## che (Dec 11, 2005)

no-xplode. cellmass, n´large and animal pack.


----------



## Stu (Dec 11, 2005)

Thermal2 said:
			
		

> I will certainly blow by him, (given that he isnt a Muscle building freak with superman genes), with me taking supplements and him only taking the bare minimum of protein. My only statement. This is my answer to your question.



if the guy knows how to train correctly and eat correctly then no im afraid you wont blow past him. very few supplements actually make a difference, creatine maybe gives you a small boost, things like caffiene might improve your endurance slighty, but they will not help you to 'blow' past people  

if you just spent a few hours re-evaluating your diet and training i can assure you it is more effective than any supplement.


----------



## Andy_Massaro (Dec 11, 2005)

silencer said:
			
		

> A Multi Vitamin, And Protein !
> 
> :bounce:




im with you man multivitamin and whey protein each once a day


----------



## w00kie (Dec 12, 2005)

whey
fish oil
multi 
Green Bulge


----------



## Coprolith (Dec 12, 2005)

*Everyday Items:*
Whey Protein
Fish Oil
SesaThin
Green Tea Extract
Multivitamin
Extra Vitamin C
R-ALA
Creatine
Sodium Acetate
AMP, L-Leucine, Taurine, and Betaine around workouts

*Cutting*
Everything above except creatine
SesaThin
Fish Oil
PhenoGen
Nicotine
Caffeine

*Recreational*
Ashwaganda
Theanine
Phenibut
Green Tea Extract
Chocamine
AMP

*Drinking Damage Control*
SesaThin
Vitamin C
Taurine
Betaine
N-Acetyl-Cysteine
Creatine
Vitamin E
R-ALA
Extra electrolytes

And in all situations, lots and lots of water.


----------

